# Arkansas Crossroads Quilt Top



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's what's been keeping me from my knitting! I participated in a swap on the Quilting Board, and received hundreds of mini-charms (2.5" squares). I was able to make this quilt with no repeats of fabric. 

This is an old pattern, most commonly known as Arkansas Crossroads. I didn't use a pattern, but there are some free ones online.

Most Ark. Crossroads quilts have scraps all mixed up on a solid background. This is my personal variation... Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Really beautiful &#128512;


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am also a quilter. Great job corners and points look perfect.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't sew for the life of me, but as long as there are wonderful talented people like you, I can live with that....just magnificent work.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work! I'm really impressed!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

How gorgeous! I have trouble sewing my knitting together never mind making something as beautiful as this.

Jan xx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is impressive!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

This is absolutely amazing!! Beautiful work. I love the color placement. 
I quilt also but my knitting and crocheting has interferred. I have a half pieced attic windows waiting.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Quilting is on my list of things to do. I've sewn since I was 10. Hate to tell you how long that's been!  Love your quilt! The background material you used really allows the colors of the squares to pop!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just love it and your choice of background fabric. My first quilt was a millennium quilt with 2000 2 inch squares and I organized them in subject or colors of 25 with a muslin sashing. I have so many squares left. I would love to give this pattern a try. Really eye catching.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You did a great job - love the back ground fabric- it's a great quilt!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's what's been keeping me from my knitting! I participated in a swap on the Quilting Board, and received hundreds of mini-charms (2.5" squares). I was able to make this quilt with no repeats of fabric.
> 
> This is an old pattern, most commonly known as Arkansas Crossroads. I didn't use a pattern, but there are some free ones online.
> 
> Most Ark. Crossroads quilts have scraps all mixed up on a solid background. This is my personal variation... Thanks for looking!


That is incredible. You really have an eye for color.


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow!! That is beautiful-----I am just a "beginner" in the quilting world------you have given me inspiration!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous. I love your version. I really like the background that you have chosen. Beautiful work!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Another pretty one. You are so talented. Love the colors.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Turned out great!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I can't sew for the life of me, but as long as there are wonderful talented people like you, I can live with that....just magnificent work.


I'm in Betty's club lol but I can hand sew real well!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pleasing choice of fabrics with the overall design of the quilt....Very nicely done...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have left my quilting lately to knit which is very unusual for me and you are making me want to get back too it! thanks for showing it is beautifull!


Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's what's been keeping me from my knitting! I participated in a swap on the Quilting Board, and received hundreds of mini-charms (2.5" squares). I was able to make this quilt with no repeats of fabric.
> 
> This is an old pattern, most commonly known as Arkansas Crossroads. I didn't use a pattern, but there are some free ones online.
> 
> Most Ark. Crossroads quilts have scraps all mixed up on a solid background. This is my personal variation... Thanks for looking!


----------



## sam442 (Sep 9, 2011)

Really great job....you've given me an idea on what I can do with my mini-charm packs that I have been holding on to for lack of inspiration! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it, beautiful work. I especially like your background fabric.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl I LOVE a scrappy quilt! they just seem to have more 'comfort' in them lol... I love the fact that you chose that back ground instead of a plain muslin too... genius!!! it works so well together.. Great Job on the whole thing!!!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

A swap is the way to go to get all those different fabrics. I also quilt and just love sewing 2.5 squares together. I have been eyeing Modas little charm packs. Your quilt turned out fabulous-nice pattern choice.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sam442 said:


> Really great job....you've given me an idea on what I can do with my mini-charm packs that I have been holding on to for lack of inspiration! Thanks so much for sharing!


If you need more ideas, you are welcome to look at my "Scrap" board on Pinterest. I've been collecting patterns for the mini-charms (also called "candy").
http://www.pinterest.com/bonbonevans/scraps/


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: how long did it take you to finish?Beautiful


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very beautiful. Will google for a pattern. &#127802;&#128079;&#127802;


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt. Scrap quilts are my favorite.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

That is stunning.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt top. Your piecing is so accurate and the colour placement is very pleasing to the eye. I would never have thought to use such a background fabric, but it fits in perfectly. A lot of work piecing all those little squares but so worth it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kidbear said:


> WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: how long did it take you to finish?Beautiful


I worked about a week assembling it. It's big so the quilting may take me a while. I quilt on a regular sewing machine, not a longarm.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> A lot of work piecing all those little squares but so worth it.


I just figured it up and there are 804 of the little colored squares in my quilt top. I have another block that I'll probably put in the center of the back, so that would make it 828! Ha ha...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your Quilt top is awesome.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Its just wonderful!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's what's been keeping me from my knitting! I participated in a swap on the Quilting Board, and received hundreds of mini-charms (2.5" squares). I was able to make this quilt with no repeats of fabric.
> 
> This is an old pattern, most commonly known as Arkansas Crossroads. I didn't use a pattern, but there are some free ones online.
> 
> Most Ark. Crossroads quilts have scraps all mixed up on a solid background. This is my personal variation... Thanks for looking!


Absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful quilt.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I looove your colorful quilt. I am in the process of quilting the 12 tops that I made last year. I am almost finished with a king sized quilt that I did a lot of stitch in the ditch quilting. I hate doing it, but sometimes that is what I feel looks the best. Most of the quilts I have ready to quilt are lap size, so they will not take as long. Do you know how you will quilt your quilt? I love your placement! Will you put a border on the quilt?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I looove your colorful quilt. I am in the process of quilting the 12 tops that I made last year. I am almost finished with a king sized quilt that I did a lot of stitch in the ditch quilting. I hate doing it, but sometimes that is what I feel looks the best. Most of the quilts I have ready to quilt are lap size, so they will not take as long. Do you know how you will quilt your quilt? I love your placement! Will you put a border on the quilt?


No border on that one, and I'm not sure what type of quilting. I was thinking about doing big echoed circles all over... something entirely opposite of the piecing design. But I'm not sure I can do it well enough to look good. I just FMQ on a domestic machine, or straight line quilt with my walking foot.

You need to catch up with your quilting on all those tops! I bet I can guess which you like to do more... the piecing or the quilting!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I must confess I have started "stalking" your picture postings to see what your latest amazing creation is, lol! You are such an inspiration! Thanks for taking the time to post and describe your projects for the rest of us to drool over.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> No border on that one, and I'm not sure what type of quilting. I was thinking about doing big echoed circles all over... something entirely opposite of the piecing design. But I'm not sure I can do it well enough to look good. I just FMQ on a domestic machine, or straight line quilt with my walking foot.
> 
> You need to catch up with your quilting on all those tops! I bet I can guess which you like to do more... the piecing or the quilting!


Yes, I do enjoy the process of creating the quilt more than the actual quilting, but the reason I have built up so many in the past year is that I took a class to use up all my stash. It was a year long class called stashbusters and I made up to 17 tops. So I have quilted some already. I am trying to challenge myself with learning some new fmq patterns as most of these small quilts will be donated to charities. I also just use my domestic machine (Bernina) to do all my quilting even this king size one, so it has been quite the challenge. Thanks for your inspiration and please show us the quilted product. I would love to see what you decide to do!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I must confess I have started "stalking" your picture postings to see what your latest amazing creation is, lol! You are such an inspiration! Thanks for taking the time to post and describe your projects for the rest of us to drool over.


Oh my gosh... I have a stalker! In a good way! Those are such nice words to hear...really. I'm so happy you like my work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Yes, I do enjoy the process of creating the quilt more than the actual quilting, but the reason I have built up so many in the past year is that I took a class to use up all my stash. It was a year long class called stashbusters and I made up to 17 tops. So I have quilted some already. I am trying to challenge myself with learning some new fmq patterns as most of these small quilts will be donated to charities. I also just use my domestic machine (Bernina) to do all my quilting even this king size one, so it has been quite the challenge. Thanks for your inspiration and please show us the quilted product. I would love to see what you decide to do!


That sounds like a GREAT class. Good for you!

Fmq is a lot of fun.

I will show the quilt when it's finished, but for now I've jumped right into the next top... a Smoky Mountain Stars made of recycled shirts! Then I'll have three big tops to quilt. I'm not totally ADD, I just want to find a different batting to use and I'm waiting til I go on a shopping trip to Arkansas in a week or two.


----------

